#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Καταργήθηκαν οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ 2% και 2‰ στα ιδιωτικά και δημόσια έργα αντίστοιχα.

## Xάρης

Από σήμερα 12.11.2012 καταργήθηκαν με τον *Ν.4093/2012 (ΦΕΚ 222/Α)* –μνημόνιο ΙΙΙ– οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ 2% και 2‰ (βλ. σελ. 56 του pfd).
"Οι εισφορές που από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία υπολογίζονταν σε ποσοστό δύο τοις εκατό (2%) επί της συνομολογούμενης ή της νομίμου αμοιβής των μηχανικών *δεν εισπράττονται εφεξής* υπέρ του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας (Τ.Ε.Ε.). 

Επίσης, ποσοστό δύο επί τοις χιλίοις (2‰) εκ των καταβαλλόμενων ποσών στους αναδόχους για την εκτέλεση δημοσίων έργων, όπως προβλέπεται από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία παύει να αποτελεί πόρο του Τ.Ε.Ε.. Κάθε άλλη αντίθετη γενική ή ειδική διάταξη παύει να ισχύει."

Προσοχή συνάδελφοι το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ακόμα!
Σήμερα έκανα, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, τη πρώτη μου κατάθεση στην ΕΤΕ με το νέο σύστημα και δεν ανέγραψα στο σχετικό έντυπο της τράπεζας το 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ, παρόλο αναφέρονταν στην εντολή πληρωμής.

Καλή αρχή. Άντε και στην κατάργηση όλων των σχετικών χαρατσιών υπέρ τρίτων (βλ. ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΟΓΑ, Ταμείο Νομινών, ΝΑΤ, αγγελιόσημο και πολλά πολλά άλλα).

----------


## akis73

Προφανώς και λόγω και της ευχής στο τέλος να υποθέσω ότι η εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ + ΕΜΠ ακόμα δεν καταργήθηκαν;

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω όχι ακόμα.

----------


## EngXanthi

Δηλαδή δημιούργησες την εντολή πληρωμής στο Σύστημα Αμοιβών, όπου το ΤΕΕ υπολογίζει κανονικά το 2% επί της "νόμιμης" αμοιβής και όταν πήγες να πληρώσεις, δεν το απέδωσες. Τα λέω καλά ή μου διαφεύγει κάτι;

----------


## aramis

Χθες πηρα εντολη πληρωμής πάντως και πέρασε κανονικά την εισφορά 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ.

----------


## Xάρης

Το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ δεν είχε ενημερωθεί μέχρι χθες τουλάχιστον.
Έτσι τύπωσα την εντολή πληρωμής που ανέγραφε το 2%.
Πάνω σ' αυτό το έντυπο σημείωσα χειρόγραφα ότι δεν ισχύει το 2% γιατί καταργήθηκε με τον Ν.4093/2012 (ΦΕΚ 222/Α) που ισχύει από χθες , 12.11.2012. Στη συνέχεια, στο έντυπο της Εθνικής Τράπεζας δεν ανέγραψα τη εισφορά του 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ.
Το πήγα στην ΕΤΕ και το δέχθηκαν.
Η κατάθεση έγινε χωρίς να πληρωθεί η εισφορά 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ.

Να σημειώσω ότι πρωτύτερα προσπάθησα να επικοινωνήσω με το ΤΕΕ στην Αθήνα ανεπιτυχώς. Δεν σήκωναν το τηλέφωνο.
Επικοινώνησα όμως με το αρμόδιο τμήμα του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και μου είπαν ότι μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν είχαν καμία ενημέρωση.

----------


## bauhaus

> Προφανώς και λόγω και της ευχής στο τέλος να υποθέσω ότι η εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ + ΕΜΠ ακόμα δεν καταργήθηκαν;


Κι εγώ που απέδωσα σήμερα στην ΕΤΕ με αμοιβή έισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ τι κάνω; Δε θα έπρεπε πάρω πίσω το ποσό; Μήπως πάει με τις ΑΠΥ, δηλ. για όσες κόβονται από 12.11 και έπειτα με τις αντίστοιχες καταθέσεις και όχι για παλιά έργα;

----------


## Xάρης

Υποθέτω ότι όντως η μη πληρωμή εισφοράς ισχύει για ΑΠΥ από 12.11.2012 και μετά.
Αν κατέθεσες το ποσό υπέρ ΤΕΕ, νομίζω ότι πλέον μόνο ένας τρόπος υπάρχει για να σου επιστραφεί.
Να κάνεις αίτηση στο ΤΕΕ.

----------


## evit

Ν 4093/2012 ΦΕΚ Α 222 ΟΧΙ Ν 4098

Σωστά συνάδελφε, ευχαριστούμε για την επισήμανση.
Το διορθώσαμε. Το αρχείο πάντως είναι το σωστό.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά, η πρεσβυωπία είναι εμφανής.
Ας το διορθώσουν οι διαχειριστές.

----------


## dp+p

"4. Οι εισφορές που από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία υπολογίζονταν σε ποσοστό δύο τοις εκατό (2%) επί της συνομολογούμενης ή της νομίμου αμοιβής των μηχανικών δεν εισπράττονται εφεξής υπέρ του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας (Τ.Ε.Ε.). Επίσης, ποσοστό δύο επί τοις χιλίοις (2‰) εκ των καταβαλλόμενων ποσών στους αναδόχους για την εκτέλεση δημοσίων έργων, όπως προβλέπεται από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία παύει να αποτελεί πόρο του Τ.Ε.Ε.. Κάθε άλλη αντίθετη γενική ή ειδική διάταξη παύει να ισχύει."

...μιλώντας πριν απο λίγο με το ΤΕΕ (2103291604-5-6) μου είπαν οτι δεν έχουν ακόμα ενημέρωση και οτι περιμένουν διευκρινιστικές εγκυκλίους. Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Αναγράφεται ξεκάθαρα.

----------


## Xάρης

Τι εγκυκλίους και κουραφέξαλα.
Ξέρουμε όλοι να διαβάζουμε Ελληνικά.
Οι εγκύκλιοι είναι ερμηνευτικοί του νόμου. Να ερμηνεύσουν λοιπόν τι, επιστήμονες μηχανικοί;

Απλώς δεν μπορούν να το χωνέψουν στο ΤΕΕ ότι καταργήθηκε ένα *χαράτσι** από το οποίο είχαν τα μισά και πλέον έσοδά τους και κωλυσιεργούν προκειμένου κάποιοι συνάδελφοι που δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί να πληρώνουν τις πάλαι ποτέ εισφορές και να μαζέψουν όσα περισσότερα γίνεται να βγάλουν τη χρονιά.

-----
"*χαράτσι: Πρόκειται για ατιμωτικό κεφαλικό φόρο, ο οποίος επιβλήθηκε από τους πρώτους χρόνους του Ισλαμισμού. 
Ήταν η αποζημίωση για την παραχώρηση του δικαιώματος να ζει κανείς και να λατρεύει τον θεό του.
Κάθε χριστιανός από το δωδέκατο έτος της ηλικίας του και μέχρι τον θάνατό του όφειλε να εξαγοράζει κάθε χρόνο την άδεια αυτή. 
Πλήρωνε τον φόρο και παραλάμβανε από τον εισπράκτορα την προσωπική του απόδειξη, η οποία λεγότανε χαράτσι."

Κατ' αντιστοιχία, αν δεν πληρώσεις στο ΤΕΕ το 2% δεν μπορείς να βγάζεις άδεια για μελέτη/επίβλεψη/ΠΕΑ/4014. 
Βεβαίως, ποτέ μισθωτός δημόσιος υπάλληλος ή ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος δεν πλήρωσε αντίστοιχο χαράτσι για το μισθό του. Ούτε όμως και όλοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες παρά μόνο όσοι ασχολούνταν με μελέτες, επιβλέψεις κ.λπ.

----------


## elafokastro

Συνάδελφοι μια διευκρίνηση για το ποσό καταβολής στην τράπεζα ...!!!
Το σύστημα δεν ελέγχει το ποσό που καταθέτεις ...αλλά μόνο το κωδικό πληρωμής !!!
Δηλαδή μπορείς να καταθέσεις ότι σου αρέσει....το σύστημα θα το πάρει άσχετα αν περιέχει το 2% ή όχι.
Μπορείς να καταθέσεις και αμοιβή μικρότερη και από την ελάχιστη ..!!!
Καρατσεκαρισμένο  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dp+p

*ΕΓΚΥΚΛΙΟΣ 32 14.11.2012 Οδηγίες για την εφαρμογή της διάταξης περί καταργήσεως εισφορών 2% και 2 %0 υπέρ του ΤΕΕ.*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.taxnews.info/news/egk-32-2012/

...αλλά ακόμα τίποτα!!! με ποια εγκύκλιο μπορούν να καταργηθούν?

επίσης νομίζω οτι έχουν καταργηθεί και οι εισφορές υπερ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ & ΕΜΠ... αν ξερει κάποιος κάτι?

----------


## ganian

Κατεβάστε την Εγκύκλιο από το Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο - πρόγραμμα Διαύγεια εδώ: http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%C...95%CE%A1%CE%94 

Ο Αριθμός Διαδικτυακής Ανάρτησης (ΑΔΑ) της Εγκυκλίου είναι: Β4ΣΨ1-ΕΡΔ

Όποιος θέλει βρίσκει την Εγκύκλιο αναζητώντας την με τον ΑΔΑ αυτής στην κεντρική ιστοσελίδα του προγράμματος Διαύγεια εδώ: http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/

Κ.Θ.

----------


## Xάρης

Άντε πάλι να τα λέμε από την αρχή!

Η εισφορά 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ καταργήθηκε με τον Ν.4093/2012
Ο νόμος έχει εφαρμογή από 12.11.2012, την ημέρα που δημοσιεύθηκε σε ΦΕΚ.

*Για την εφαρμογή του όποιου νόμου δεν απαιτείται να εκδοθεί κάποια εγκύκλιος.*
Οι εγκύκλιοι εκδίδονται για να ενημερωθούν οι υπηρεσίες, για να ερμηνεύσουν κάποιες διατάξεις του νόμου και για να δώσουν οδηγίες εφαρμογής του νόμου.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ούτε ότι χωρίς εγκύκλιο δεν υπάρχει ο νόμος, ούτε ότι ο νόμος δεν έχει εφαρμογή, ούτε δικαιολογείται άγνοια του νόμου από τον δημόσιο υπάλληλο ή από όποιον άλλο πολίτη αυτής της χώρας.

Οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ&ΕΜΠ, δεν καταργήθηκαν... ακόμη.

----------


## sketch

Καλημέρα, το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ συνεχίζει να υπολογίζει το 2% και τυπώνεται και φύλλο κατάθεσης της αμοιβής.. Τελικά καταργήθηκαν ή θα ψαχνόμαστε??

----------


## Xάρης

Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε. 
Πάρε τον νόμο 4093/2012 και διάβασέ τον.
Η εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ (2%) καταργήθηκε.
Το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ δεν έχει ενημερωθεί. Σου φαίνεται περίεργο;

----------


## sketch

Καθόλου περίεργο, απλά ρώτησα μήπως κάποιος ξέρει κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό. Με όλα όσα γίνονται και αναιρούνται κλπ, δε μου φαίνεται τίποτα περίεργο..

----------


## leoth

Καλημέρα συναδελφοι, πριν απο μια εβδομάδα κατέθεσα αμοιβή στην ΕΤΕ χωρίς να πληρώσω το 2% συμφωνα με το νέο νόμο...Στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ ακόμα να ενημερωθούν οι τραπεζικές συναλλαγές αμοιβών...Γνωρίζετε κάτι γι αυτό??? δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ενημερωθεί το σύστημα για την κατάθεση των αμοιβών & να παραμένει σε εκκρεμότητα η εισφορά τεε???

----------


## Xάρης

Θα έπρεπε στο ΤΕΕ να ενημερώσουν το λογισμικό αλλά, όπως πολλά πράγματα στο ΤΕΕ, καθυστερούν.

----------


## eficivil

Στην εθνική τράπεζα της περιοχής μου, μετά από δική μου επιμονή και χωρίς να ενημερώνουν οι υπάλληλοι της τράπεζας τους μηχανικούς για την δυνατότητα μη καταβολής της εισφοράς του 2%, μου είπαν οτι η δυνατότητα αυτή υπάρχει εφόσον αναγράφουμε πάνω στην εντολή πληρωμής τον λόγο για τον οποίο δεν θέλουμε να καταθέσουμε την εισφορά.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ο νόμος ισχύει για όλους και δεν χρειάζεται να αναγράφεται τίποτα. 
Όχι ότι είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο το να γράψουμε ότι η εισφορά 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ καταργήθηκε με τον Ν.4093/12.

Εξάλλου στο προτυπωμένο έντυπο πληρωμής της αμοιβής μηχανικού δεν υπάρχει γραμμή για την εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ. :Χαρούμενος: 

Πάντως, πολύ καλά έκανες και επέμενες. Δυστυχώς η Εθνική Τράπεζα δεν είναι και η καλύτερη τράπεζα ως προς τον σεβασμό στον πελάτη και την εξυπηρέτηση. Μάλλον η χειρότερη είναι!

----------


## ninotopog

Την ΕΤΕ την ενδιαφέρει ο κωδικός πληρωμής. Την εφορία, την ενδιαφέρει να κατατεθεί η αμοιβή κι εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει να είσαι εντάξει απέναντι στο νόμο.
Μπορείς να πηγαίνεις κάθε μέρα και να βάζει από (1) ευρώ, μέχρι να συμπληρωθεί η αμοιβή, αρκεί να κατατεθεί (για ποσά άνω των 1500 ευρώ μιλάω).
Εγώ, έχει τύχει να καταθέσω την αμοιβή σε (3) δόσεις, και στη τελευταία είχα καταθέσει και τις εισφορές (όταν ίσχυαν). Δεν είναι παράνομο. Στο έντυπο έγραφα τον Κωδικό πληρωμής και το ποσό κατάθεσης. Απλά, διαιρώντας την αμοιβή, διαιρείς και τον ΦΠΑ και μπλέκεις με τα ποσοστά και τις αναλογίες.

----------

